# Put the Lime in the Coconut



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys. Topic title will make sense in the coming week(s) time permitting. For those that don’t know me by name, my younger and less responsible years produced this:



















Our Acadia lease is up in a few months but we were over on miles, so we purchased our first family vehicle a couple weeks back. It’s a 2019 SEL 4mo R-Line w/ bench seating. 










I convinced my office to get me a Tiguan R-Line as a work vehicle so now the wife and I have contrasting/matching SUVs. There’s already a few things done to mine but nothing outlandish. Build thread for that is located here:

 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=112363269#/topics/9230009?page=1

Im sitting on a roll of gloss black, metallic black, gloss white, and brushed aluminum vinyl to use on both vehicles. 

I’ve already done the major VCDS mods:
Disable Auto Start/Stop
Easy Entry/Exit
Single Side Parking Light
Enabled High Beam Assist
Enabled Inner Brake Lights
Enabled Fan Speed in Auto Mode
Changed Rear Wiper Duration to 15s
5 Comfort Blinks
Changed Digital Cluster to Ver4
Key Fob Window Control
Needle Sweep on Ignition On
...probably some others I’m forgetting.

I’ve got clear Lamin-X on the headlights, door handle cups, and rear bumper top near the hatch. 

As things happen, I’ll update this thread. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Did a couple things recently...

Before:










After: (gunsmoke Lamin-X on fogs)










And then the interesting one...

Before:










After: (fully dechromed hatch)










I dove into the mustache assuming I’d hit some sort of installation guide pin and as I went along it was a cake walk, that is until I hit dead center. Figures. What remains is a 5 or 6mm threaded bolt hole. Luckily though there is a body seam where the mustache went. I’m more than likely going to have the edges of the hole shaved down and filled and then that mustache area repainted. 










Additionally, because there is chrome inside the lower portion of the tails that were tied together with the mustache, my thought is to cover this entirely with gloss white vinyl to hide it. I’ll still have the upper blinker visible. 

Until next time :beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good! This Atlas forum is a little slow, eh??


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jimothy cricket said:


> Looking good! This Atlas forum is a little slow, eh??


:laugh:


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Savvv said:


> :laugh:




Looks good. I would have left the chrome mustaches without the " A T L A S " across it because that metal is recessed, but regardless, you've done some nice touches! and I'm envious of the program changes to the ECU!!


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Saw the MKIV in person a few times and followed the build. Loved the subtle things, especially the coolant reservoir in the upper strut bar

I have the exact same Atlas in 2018 year model and was hoping someone might dechrome the rear as I was thinking of doing the same. 

Is there a link to all the VCDS changes that can be done? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Biff Tannen said:


> Saw the MKIV in person a few times and followed the build. Loved the subtle things, especially the coolant reservoir in the upper strut bar
> 
> I have the exact same Atlas in 2018 year model and was hoping someone might dechrome the rear as I was thinking of doing the same.
> 
> Is there a link to all the VCDS changes that can be done?


Thanks! There’s a VCDS thread on this forum already. Shouldn’t be that far down the list. 

Also, just did this tonight. Call it a bandaid for now til we do the body work.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Savvv said:


> Thanks! There’s a VCDS thread on this forum already. Shouldn’t be that far down the list.
> 
> Also, just did this tonight. Call it a bandaid for now til we do the body work.


Good idea!

I think I’m going to wrap the rear and side chrome trim in white vinyl, since the white doesn’t have any metallic or pearl in it. Then gonna do the front grille all black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twotwenty (May 11, 2019)

Savvv said:


>


This is probably a simple question, but how did you remove the badges? I would like to remove the SEL, V6 and 4Motion badges but wasn’t sure what to do. Thanks!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

twotwenty said:


> This is probably a simple question, but how did you remove the badges? I would like to remove the SEL, V6 and 4Motion badges but wasn’t sure what to do. Thanks!


https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how+to+remove+badges+from+car&bext=msl&atb=v134-5&iax=videos&ia=videos


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

how did you remove the rear "mustache"? i have de-badged it, but would like the chrome gone completely. thanks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Biff Tannen said:


> I think I’m going to wrap the rear and side chrome trim in white vinyl, since the white doesn’t have any metallic or pearl in it. Then gonna do the front grille all black.


I was going to do the same, but the 3M gloss white vinyl I bought is bright white. Even though our paint code is Pure White, the vinyl was even brighter and didn’t match. If you find any vinyl that matches please let me know. 



twotwenty said:


> This is probably a simple question, but how did you remove the badges? I would like to remove the SEL, V6 and 4Motion badges but wasn’t sure what to do. Thanks!


Heat gun, fishing line, and goo gone. To help, once the badges are pulled off and the adhesive remains, open the tailgate and soak a papertowel with goo gone and leave it sit on the adhesive for an hour. When you come back the adhesive will come off with your fingernail. 



Tylerdh said:


> how did you remove the rear "mustache"? i have de-badged it, but would like the chrome gone completely. thanks


See above response but multiply by 10. Lot more adhesive, lot more fishing line “sawing” motion. It’s like eating an elephant. Just a bite at a time.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Savvv said:


> I was going to do the same, but the 3M gloss white vinyl I bought is bright white. Even though our paint code is Pure White, the vinyl was even brighter and didn’t match. If you find any vinyl that matches please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks! i used the fishing line and 3m adhesive removal wheel on mine. i cant believe the 'mustache" is just held on by adhesive! i was thinking i was going to have to remove the inside panel of the tailgate and access screws or bolts or something. easy enough. thanks for the info!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just did the first tire rotation as we are preparing to head to the beach. Finally put the lime in the coconut.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Did you put the anti-seize on the hub flange there or is that from factory? Because I know mine doesnt have any nor did my dealership use any (when they rotated and balanced twice).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Andre VW said:


> Did you put the anti-seize on the hub flange there or is that from factory? Because I know mine doesnt have any nor did my dealership use any (when they rotated and balanced twice).


Anti-seize is my jam. I applied it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Created a custom intake over the weekend using parts from BP Initiatives and SiliconeIntakes.com. More details in the Fuel Efficiency Upgrades thread. Without any formal testing or data logging done, the sound is great! Can’t even tell when putzin around town at 50% throttle below 3k rpm.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Savvv said:


> Created a custom intake over the weekend using parts from BP Initiatives and SiliconeIntakes.com. More details in the Fuel Efficiency Upgrades thread. Without any formal testing or data logging done, the sound is great! Can’t even tell when putzin around town at 50% throttle below 3k rpm.


Parts list? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Biff Tannen said:


> Parts list?


Go to thread aforementioned in the post.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

I got too excited at the picture and forgot to read 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Time to go request some new registration stickers


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Time to go request some new registration stickers



Is that allowed in Ohio?

Have a custom made license plate?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

rocknfreak said:


> Is that allowed in Ohio?
> 
> Have a custom made license plate?


I had paperwork from the ORC that didn’t specifically disallow it. Assuming many Atlas owners are in their first VW, this is my third EurOhio license plate. To date I’ve never been pulled over in my home state due to the plate, and the times I was pulled over the plate wasn’t even mentioned.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

back in the mk4 days i used to run my europlate with registration stickers.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Is this paint or Powder coat?*

If this is powder coat, are any special tools needed to remove internal rubber parts from calipers so they do not get cooked? What brake parts are needed from VW to replace everything and rebuild the caliper? 
Thanks



Savvv said:


> Just did the first tire rotation as we are preparing to head to the beach. Finally put the lime in the coconut.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Chris4789 said:


> If this is powder coat, are any special tools needed to remove internal rubber parts from calipers so they do not get cooked? What brake parts are needed from VW to replace everything and rebuild the caliper?
> Thanks


It’s not powder coat. G2 Caliper Paint. On amazon for $50. Took 4 coats to get good coverage and finish but it only takes 15min dry time to add another coat, so you just keep playing ring around the rosie til you’re satisfied. As for rebuilding the caliper you should talk to the dealer about getting an ETKA parts diagram so you can see which parts you’ll be removing and ordering for a rebuild if you choose to go the powder coat route.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Back from the dead...aka Page 2 :laugh:

Some shots fresh from the body shop, in winter mode though. Be nice to see the OEM 20’s back on.










Shaved the hatch emblem and pilot hole for the mustache, and then smoothed the flares and color matched. I also added the washer jet to the rear latch camera assembly but it needs some tweaking. The camera lens on the Tiguan protrudes out further using the same jet so on the Atlas, most of the spray pattern overshoots the lens. Will need to revisit.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Do you have details on the rear washer install? Pics, parts, info?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Tim K said:


> Do you have details on the rear washer install? Pics, parts, info?


I do, but right now I don’t feel it’s working the way it should per what I described above. Let me figure it out and then I’ll post. I’ll give part numbers and a few photos of what needs done.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

You crazy b*tch, you! Shave the entire hatch!?!? That's bold homie. 

I'd love to color match my wheel arches, might need to look into that.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Back from the dead...aka Page 2 :laugh:
> 
> Some shots fresh from the body shop, in winter mode though. Be nice to see the OEM 20’s back on.
> 
> ...


Ohio plates really that elongated or that is just because of camera lens?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Ohio plates really that elongated or that is just because of camera lens?


I call it the EurOhio plate. Euro plate. Ohio art work on reflective vinyl. Never a problem. Helps to have the Ohio Revised Code to show an officer if it were questioned, but my wife was recently pulled over for speeding and never a word.


----------

